# Ceiling Clearance



## Inspector 102 (Feb 4, 2010)

2006 IFC Section 315.2.1 states that 2 feet shall be maitained from the ceiling for nonspinklered buildings. Does this include the space above a cabinet that is wall mounted with an overall depth of 24 inches around the perimeter or is it the intent that it applies only to the centrally area around the interior of the room. Local welding shop has books on top of their cabinets along the walls within 12" of ceiling and fire inspector has cited them for it. I feel the permiter is considered an extension of the wall space as long as the depth does not exceed 30". This is also an amendment in my state, but it says "in rack" storage permitted, not generl storage. Any thoughts or comments from other jurisdictions.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ceiling Clearance

I would opine that full height book shelves are permitted against a wall.


----------



## cda (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ceiling Clearance

I treat like you do extension of the wall

I am not that picky either

The two feet I was taught moons ago was so the firefighters could shoot the wet stuff.

So to me if this is not occuring in the middle of the room, or multiple rows of shelving, where you may want to stand in one place and shoot the wet stuff four ailses down it is not an issue.

What would be the difference if the cabinet was all the way to the ceiling, or even partialy down from the ceiling??


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ceiling Clearance

Interpretation of that issue is up to the AHJ - Two foot rule I would agree would be applicable in a warehouse or for storage in a traditional storefront business with storage in rear. If the storage room is small enought that aisles are not created, I do not see where this rule would be valid.

Just an observation made - The IFC does not require a tenant to replace missing ceilnging tiles unless it is a sprinklered building or the ACT is a fire rated system. So, if I remove the ACt ceilng grid system, I do not have to worry about my storage being within 2 feet of the ceilng anymore. BTW, where is celing defined in the Fire Code? Is the ceiling the bottom of the roof deck where I do not have gypsum or ACT installed?

At best, a poorly written section that needs revamping. For instance, one onterpretation recieved by our office from a state agency indicates that it is OK to stack storage to the ceiling along the perimeter walls of a storage room as long as I maintain the 18 inch clearance to the sprinkler head deflector.......I guess they have light water their and the spray pattern of a 13 head (which is usually an umbella shape) allows the water to float upwards as it its leaving the sprinkler deflector. this spray pattern would then look more like the spray pattern of a 13R sprinkler head which is for life safety and not neccessarily for propery protection for a true 13 system.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ceiling Clearance

The two-foot rule is so that the storage doesn't obstruct sprinkler throw in the spray pattern.  Since the shelves are against the wall there is nothing to reach on the far side of the cabinets.  so, no problem to put stuff on top as long as sprinkler design is proper for the space.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ceiling Clearance

The two foot rule is to allow a fire steam to be played over the top of the storage and reach contents on other side. This does work as I have had both situations and the storage to the roof deck acted as a wall. The two foot also allows for cooling of roof structure members to prevent collapse. I see no problem on the walls as long as there is no sprinklers but people must keep in the back of their mind the high pile combustible storage rules for rack storage.


----------



## Mac (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Ceiling Clearance

My code book doesn't mention anything about bookshelves, spaces above cabinets, or other areas where the 'two foot' rule does not apply. Nor does the commentary.

Just sayin'....


----------

